# calcul des distances faux



## Marie49 (17 Mars 2017)

*Bonjour,
J'ai un iphone 7+ et j'avais précédemment un iphone 6 que j'ai donné à mon mari. Avec l'iphone 6, la mesure des distances de l'appli santé (ou runstatic ou podomètre) étaient tout à fait justes et exactes (comparaison avec un gps ou autre). Avec mon iphone 7+, les mesures sont fausses et quand je les compare pour une même distance avec celles de l'iphone 6, j'ai environ 20% de plus. Les réglages sur les deux téléphones sont identiques (localisation, ...) et je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème du téléphone en lui-même et peut-être un défaut du coprocesseur de mouvement. Qu'en pensez-vous, avez-vous eu écho de problème identique, et que me conseillez-vous ?*


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

Considérant la largeur et la longueur supérieures du 7+ cumulées ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Mars 2017)

Quand on entend dire que l'iPhone c'est le pied.

Ok je sors.


----------

